# Nene on the Rise



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The weight is gone. The smile is back.
> For more than a year, there was a cloud hanging over Nene's once- sunny disposition. He tore his right anterior cruciate ligament in the opener last season and it was a long road back.
> 
> Even though he took the floor for this opener this season, the Nuggets big man wasn't the same player. Not able to condition the way he normally does, Nene was overweight and out of shape.
> ...


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_5345906,00.html


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He's been a monster lately.

If he can lose anohter 10 pounds, he'll be even better. With him starting and putting up those types of scoring numbers in the paint, he'll more than justify the $60 million.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

He had to overcome the mental aspect of learning to trust his knee. Once he was able to do that, he was able to workout properly to drop the weight.

Essentially, the ACL and knee were medically cleared but Nene had to overcome a case of vaginitis.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That's harsh. That's a tough injury to come back from, dude...but it WAS funny.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> He had to overcome the mental aspect of learning to trust his knee. Once he was able to do that, he was able to workout properly to drop the weight.
> 
> Essentially, the ACL and knee were medically cleared but Nene had to overcome a case of vaginitis.


Tempted to sig that, but I'll refrain, just because he's been playing great the last few games.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

24 points last night. Is it too much to hope that he can continue on this tear?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Essentially, the ACL and knee were medically cleared but Nene had to overcome a case of vaginitis.


Wow. I guess you've gotta overcome a case of misoginitis, but who's criticizing you?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Wow. I guess you've gotta overcome a case of misoginitis, but who's criticizing you?


And what in your mind does my post have to do with a supposed hatred of women?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> And what in your mind does my post have to do with a supposed hatred of women?


Maybe the "vaginitis" part...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

But about that Nene dude... may he keep tearing it up.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Maybe the "vaginitis" part...


And that has what to do with hating women?

Pretty slippery slope logic there. By that standard, calling someone an ******* means you hate all people. Since as the saying goes, opinions are like *******s, everyone has one


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> And that has what to do with hating women?
> 
> Pretty slippery slope logic there. By that standard, calling someone an ******* means you hate all people. Since as the saying goes, opinions are like *******s, everyone has one


Which, since the saying based on an incorrect analogy, is kind of a dumb thing to say.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man Nene is developing so well, he did so well to replace camby in his absence, I think Camby and Nene should rotate a lot and get about the same playing time at the moment


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> And that has what to do with hating women?
> 
> Pretty slippery slope logic there. By that standard, calling someone an ******* means you hate all people. Since as the saying goes, opinions are like *******s, everyone has one


Ok, whatever...

I just find it interesting that a moderator is allowed to say ****ty things about women like that. I reported you and still haven't heard back. But hey, that's your thing. You parade around this board acting high and mighty, yucking it up with the consensus circle jerk, and unfairly imposing rules against posters you don't like. But hey, what's new at BBB.net? You're dishonest. It's hard to believe females will feel as comfortable as men posting in such a testosterone zone, where even moderators are allowed to equate weakness with being a female, in an explicit manner. 

Go ahead and edit my post.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Easy, please, y'all. It's pretty easy to get misunderstood or read too much into something in a forum like this. I vote for keeping the focus on basketball.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

melo4life said:


> Man Nene is developing so well, he did so well to replace camby in his absence, I think Camby and Nene should rotate a lot and get about the same playing time at the moment


Yeah, I would hope Nene gets starter's minutes for the remainder of the season, given how well he's been playing and given that he's the only legit backup at center.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

yah he really has stepped his game up looks like that diet is paying off hopefully he starts gettin a lot of minutes after AS break and he can help us start getting into a groove


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

clearly what cpawfan said is going to be offensive to some women. i'm sure we dont have too many feminists on here, but refering to nene's inability to play well as a female "part" problem.... refers to them as being the weaker sex. clearly he didnt say his penis kept from playing good basketball. i found it funny and have said the same thing. but it is sexist, and he is the one supposedly representing bbb.net's rules.... and I highly doubt they are pro-sexism. 

nene is playing very well. and of course Vince Carter is on New Jersey's trade me list. Thorn has always had an interest in Nene and would love to get Nene and a Najera as the center pieces of some kind of deal with the nuggets


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Y'know, I'm not sure I'd give up Nene and Najera for Vince at this point. I'd like to ride the season out and see whether Nene can sustain this level of play. I'm assuming Kenyon will never be a consistent contributor for Denver (although I'd love to be proven wrong), which leaves Nene as the most talented big man by far after Camby.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> Y'know, I'm not sure I'd give up Nene and Najera for Vince at this point. I'd like to ride the season out and see whether Nene can sustain this level of play. I'm assuming Kenyon will never be a consistent contributor for Denver (although I'd love to be proven wrong), which leaves Nene as the most talented big man by far after Camby.


i have been impressed with Nene recently, but I've also been flustrated with him at times as well. its a tough call, AI, Vince, Melo, and Camby all on the same team. 

Melo could play some PF and JR could be in the lineup.... or Reggie Evans is starter quality as well.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Reggie Evans is fine if he stays out of the way on offense...which, if we had Vince, he'd be able to do.

AI/Blake
VC/JR Smith/Diawara
Melo/Kleiza/Dermar Johnson
Evans/Najera
Camby/Sampson

Wow


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

vince wouldn't work out. that's just too much. Besides, Denver needs to post presence more than the extra points.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Denver's problems are not on the offensive end of the court. Any talk of adding Carter is silly.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Unfortunately I wasn't home to watch the Nuggets and Spurs game, so I was just wondering if our defense has picked up a bit, we kept Spurs to less then 100 so I'm guessing we didn't play tooo badly


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't home to watch the Nuggets and Spurs game, so I was just wondering if our defense has picked up a bit, we kept Spurs to less then 100 so I'm guessing we didn't play tooo badly


No, they just took it easy on them in the late fourth. The Defense was just as bad as the offense.


----------

